# MSNBC will be having a Documentary on MMA.



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2006)

Tonight at 10 pm MSNBC will be having a documentary about extreme fighting and how it has filtered out to kids.  Should be an interesting documentary to watch even if it may not be positive about MMA.


----------



## Loaded Luke (Oct 23, 2006)

MMA being filtered out to kids? I presume if theyre advertising it like that therye gonna be negatively biased towards it, and have a backward opinion to MMA (just like Bill O'Reilly). 

As for it being exposed to kids, its a good thing. If they see it and fancy having a go then its only a good thing cos its a lot better them doing that then doing drugs and getting in trouble. 

The only negative thing I see are these dumb youtube videos and these kiddies thinking theyre ultimate fihgters going at each other, with no technique or style whatsoever. But I guess its a form of entertainment, watching these fools.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll try to watch as much of this as I can befor going to work.  It could be a good show depending on how MSNBC decides to view the subject


----------



## ajs1976 (Oct 24, 2006)

did anyone watch this?  What did you think?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 24, 2006)

I have seen it before as it was an old rerun.  However it points out the fact that a lot of kid's are learning and mimicking the professional fighters without supervision.  That is what is really scary.  Considering that a 16 year old just died out in California while fighting in one of these fight clubs.  I do not mind kids training and learning what to do to defend themselves but it is a little scary when they are having these fights unsupervised.  

Having said all of that.  We did the same stuff when I was a kid.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 24, 2006)

Kids have been emulating "fight club," and "bloodsport," and (insert movie here) as well as boxing, and cowboys and Indians for generations; and some kids have always classically took it too far. MMA doesn't make this occurance any different, really.

On the other hand, supervised amature boxing, wrestling, and "MMA" can be a very positive thing for kids, just like football or any other sport. As long as coaches and parents are careful to minimize the risk of injury, and to keep it a positive competitive experience for the kids.

Also, I think that the UFC has done a lot since this documentary was made to legitimize MMA as a sport here in the U.S., which is an important thing for the longevity of it, as well as for presenting it in a positive rather then negative light. I don't think that I have seen a better display of sportsmanship, at least not collectively and overwhelmingly, then what I have seen from watching MMA, particularly UFC.

I only saw part of the documentary. It didn't seem balanced, but it did at least present the other view (that MMA is positive). I think that the documentary itself is a bit outdated, as MMA competition has really evolved and established itself as a sport in recent years.

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd also like to add that in an archtypical sense, Combat Sports historically and consistantly do a better job of keeping sportsmanship high and positive among fans as well as competitors, at least compared to other sports like soccer or baseball. There are some deep psychological reasons for this. I think that people should think about that before they try to "ban" combat sports in favor of other competitions.

Paul


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting Debate on when children should be exposed to "full contact" MA? I guess a question might be "how young is too young?" Might it depend on the development of the child?


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Nov 16, 2006)

I've seen that show before I think...if its the one I saw, its really out of date and pretty much irrelevent by today's standards, I don't even know why they bother airing it.  

As for kids and fighting, I definitely think there is a too young.  I probably won't even let my kids watch fighting till they're at least a little older, While I think its important to expost kids to sports and competition, I think the violence aspect of mma takes a more mature mind to deal with, especially for a participant.  But on the other hand, sanctioned and supervised fighting is always safer than backyard fightclubs, so who really knows whats right.


----------



## gardawamtu (Jan 5, 2007)

Is this the same show as "Warrior Nation" that will be airing next week?


----------



## Infinite (Jan 5, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I have seen it before as it was an old rerun.  However it points out the fact that a lot of kid's are learning and mimicking the professional fighters without supervision.  That is what is really scary.  Considering that a 16 year old just died out in California while fighting in one of these fight clubs.  I do not mind kids training and learning what to do to defend themselves but it is a little scary when they are having these fights unsupervised.
> 
> Having said all of that.  We did the same stuff when I was a kid.



Did you have a source for the cali kid death?

thanks,

--Will


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Did you have a source for the cali kid death?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> --Will


 
Yes it was on the AP and I believe is in a thread here with a link at MartialTalk.  I read it the day I posted this thread but I am not sure where it is now.  If I can hunt it down I will pass it along.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2007)

This is the link to the story of the 16 year old that was making the news.
Scroll down about midway and you will find it.
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/merc...s/california/northern_california/15781021.htm

It is not the exact AP article that I read but as you can see he did indeed die.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 5, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> This is the link to the story of the 16 year old that was making the news.
> Scroll down about midway and you will find it.
> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/merc...s/california/northern_california/15781021.htm
> 
> It is not the exact AP article that I read but as you can see he did indeed die.



Thanks!

Trying to figure out what killed him really. I'll google around and see what I can get.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 5, 2007)

More on the kid who died.
http://www.pe.com/localnews/inland/stories/PE_News_Local_D_fight03.3921a61.html

Appears it was some sort of fighting related trauma.


----------

